

Lego for grown ups - joubert
http://www.ted.com/talks/hillel_cooperman_legos_for_grownups.html

======
joubert
And Lego just opened a flagship store at Rockefeller Center -
[http://www.designrelated.com/inspiration/view/Karen/entry/40...](http://www.designrelated.com/inspiration/view/Karen/entry/4051/lego-
store-opens-in-rockefeller-center-nyc)

